# Need Name of Fish....pls



## Arlene (May 20, 2005)

Hi..I got a new tank yesterday and have set it up and the fish i have seen that i would like is called Hammerhead dolphin shark. This is what they are called in the fish shop i have done loads of searches on the net to find out some info on them but nothing under that name. They are silver look sharkish and have a fatter head like a hammerhead, dunno where the dolphin part comes in. I think they also have a few little whiskers. 
Has anyone any suggestions what they could be otherwise known as. Thanx.


----------



## Arlene (May 20, 2005)

Sorry no i dont have a pic. It doesnt resemble a catfish either, it just looks like a little minature hammerhead shark, no spots just a dark grey/silvery body , its very beautiful. When my tank has cycled and i buy them i will post a pic.


----------



## Brett_Fishman (Jun 14, 2005)

sounds like an iridescent shark. These fish are lighter colour when they are younger










Lemme know


----------



## Brett_Fishman (Jun 14, 2005)

oh yeah and if it is one this...they do get quite large and prefer shoals.


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

Could be Pseudodoras niger, the "Dolphin Catfish".


----------



## Arlene (May 20, 2005)

Hiya Brett at first i thought it was the one in the pic but the head is different kinda flatter, wider. The man in the shop says yes they prefer 2-3 for swimming together he says the grow to about 5-6" depending on tank size. I have a 100 litre tank so i will be able to get a few. Its deffinately not the catfish.


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

Ask the guy at the petstore what the scientific name is. Its common for them to be very wrong about fish species, size it grows to and suitable tankmates. One LFS here still think chinese algae eaters only grow to 6 inches. I proved them wrong on that one as I brought in and sold my 11 inch CAE.


----------



## awesome kid (Jun 10, 2005)

thats a big CAE


----------



## Brett_Fishman (Jun 14, 2005)

That must've been a grumpy Algae Eater. They get a bit aggressive


----------



## Arlene (May 20, 2005)

Ok...I phoned the shop and got him to give me the scientific name for the fish so i could get more info. Its a Hi Fin Pangasius ...i did a search on it though and i only found 2 sites. One is written in chinese and the other just gives a pic but no info. I gave him the measurements of my tank and he said it would be suitable for a few of these as he has adults at home. ????? I will hold off buying them untill i can get more info on them.


----------



## euRasian32 (May 19, 2005)

Pangasius sanitwongsei

http://www.tropaq.com/catfish.htm

if its anything like its cousin the irredescant shark (Pangasius hypophthalmus), than it's going to get huge. I can get you a picture of 2 that are 18inches, along with a couple of 20" pacus. A LFS has these in a 225.


----------



## Arlene (May 20, 2005)

Yeah i think thats it in the bottom left hand corner. I asked him about the irredecent shark and he says it doesnt get to the sizes of those, but im now at the stage i dont know whether to beleive him or not.


----------



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

Simpte said:


> Ask the guy at the petstore what the scientific name is. Its common for them to be very wrong about fish species, size it grows to and suitable tankmates. One LFS here still think chinese algae eaters only grow to 6 inches. I proved them wrong on that one as I brought in and sold my 11 inch CAE.


wow here they think they only get to 2 inches!


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

Its quite common for people to believe they don't get big because they are never housed in tanks they should be in. They live shortened lived, and are stunted because someone at a lfs said they don't get that big. People figure "well he lasted 2 years so I did something right" when in actuality, the fish should have lived 7-12 years.


----------

